# Canon C200 review by Philip Bloom



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2017)

Philip Bloom has posted review of Canon C200 camera on youtube here is the link for the review:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h-ylKyjhmY


----------

